# Tabasco



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Who likes Tabasco sauce ?









Think it will be enough for the bloody mary's in August ?

:darkbeer::cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Wooow, what for a bottle :mg::mg::mg:
I like the red and green Tabasco but I hate the second burn:wink:
Seems this bottle is enough for one year.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW,

Hoop Julle het baie ENO's vir die sooibrand.

Gerhard


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Ek sit solank die witgoud in die deeeeeeeeepfreeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzeeeeeee


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dis nou sooibrand se ma daardie... Bliksem, ek sluk sommer nou al 'n Rennie!


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Nie sooibrand nie....ring sting van die eerste graad.
:elf_moon:


----------



## pinethicket (Aug 5, 2007)

Yep....plus its made just a few miles down the road from my hometown.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Eina !!!! Daai bottel is genoeg om jou hol vir ten minste twee maande te laat brand


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Hierdie ou botteltjies is nogal skaars. Ek het so 'n paar in JHB in die hande gekry vir R750 elk.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Meeeeee*

Man I love it. That looks just like the gallon my daughter brought me from New Orleans, La. for my birthday. Except it was Chipotle flavored. When you eat it like I do, it doesn't last nearly as long as you think it would. And that's in addition to all my other hot sauces.


----------

